

Atom Remote Pair programming - luizbafilho

Hi Guys,<p>We started a new project to enable Remote Pair programming on Atom.<p>It enables you to share the opened project. The editing, opening, closing and switching of tabs and selections, get reflect to the pair.<p>Please check it out.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;atom.io&#x2F;packages&#x2F;motepair
======
waleedamer
Fantastic idea. I agree with leading_who_ in that you should post this on Show
HN.

------
leading_who_
I like this, a lot. I think you will get better traction in show instead of
ask.

